# hello everyone



## murph145 (Jan 13, 2008)

well my buddy sean is in the other forum he recently saved a Salcuta? tortoise from his neighbors house and he found this forum to ask what it was since we had no clue.... Now that he found this i thought id introduce my tortoise to everyone as well... you know what i never named him but heres a pic of it... i know i got it when i was just a little kid back in 1987 i was 9 years old i got him in the desert as a baby hatchling he was walking around... now i know thats bad but at the time i was just a kid and didnt realize any better.... right now shes hibernating under my bed but she gets to run around my backyard so i guess luckily ive been able to keep her for the last 19-20 years...

heres a pic from about 6 months ago when i had her inside

[IMG=640x480]http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j211/murph145/tortise1.jpg[/IMG]

ive found some useful info on this site and lookin over i got some better info on what to feed and what kind of vitamins they need so i deff will be doing that when she wakes up in march

thanks


----------



## Josh (Jan 13, 2008)

welcome to the forum, murph! always glad to meet a fellow DT lover! looks like you've been taking good care of your tortoise and if we can all help each other take even better care of our pets, then we all win!
this forum is a bit slow since everyone's DT is hibernating. my hatchlings are out and about but not too happy with the cold weather 
come springtime this place will be hoppin!


----------



## murph145 (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks josh for welcoming me... yeah i figured everyones torts were sleepin mines been asleep now since early october... i just checked on her and shes just chillin under my bed... they are very doscile cute things... man when mine was a baby it was the size of yours i scene on your thread... i know it wasnt smart of me to take it outta the wild like that but like i said i was a kid then but its good to find a forum where others have desert torts as well... im lookinfwd to mine wakin up and gettin it some new food varieties


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 14, 2008)

welcome to the forum murph!


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi murph! Cute tort you got there.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome Murph, I got my first DT the same way. Back then Kids and Parents didn't know any better and now look all of us here educating people and all. she is a beauty. I've got 3 males in hibernation that I am fostering and am looking forward to them coming out too.


----------



## murph145 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone....

Shes been doin good like ive said ive had this one for 20 years now since she was about the size of a golf ball.... how big does she get and im guessing she will out live me for sure lol so i will have to find a new owner years down the road hahaha


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Great looking DT. Its not really going to get much bigger that it is now. Looks like youve done a great job so far.  Most people with tortoises include them in their will so that someone knows what to do with them when they die.


----------



## Nay (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Murph,
I give you tons of credit, I was one of those kids that got 2 little green babies, and had them in the little plastic bowl, with little green palm trees. Had I hate to even think it. Your guy lived!!!
On that thought I had to take our pool down in June because we sold our house, there was a pile of tadpoles. I put them all in a 5 gal compund bucket and fed them daily, changed the water and by oct, just about all had gotten legs and crawled out. (Lost only 2 out of about 70) Well the last 2 did not have legs even by the end of Oct so I brought them in the house and had them on my kitchen counter. They finally got 4 legs by almost Thanksgiving. They turned out to be green tree frogs and now reside in my living room. I spent 60 dollars buying flyless fruit flys after having very little luck raising fruit flys on old bananas. The point of all this explanation is, maybe I won't feel bad keeping them. How bad a life do they really have? Food comes to them, beautiful enviorment. and no predators!!! Plus I love watching them. Thanks
Take care Na


----------



## murph145 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Justanja and Nay for welcoming me.... im glad she looks healthy ive never had any illness issues with her over the last 20 years which now that i look back is pretty amazing since i got it as a new hatchling... ive tried to feed it a variety of foods over the years and she loves watermelons man she can eat a whole seedless in a day lol... I guess i lucked out and shes made it this far i deffinately will have to put her in my will to someone... How are DT populations doin these days in the wild?? i havent scene one in the wild in ages I remeber back then when i was that age seeing a few one was a pretty big size but my dad found this one walkin around and i kept it i remember how cute it was back then,...

thanks everyone for welcoming me and do you have any suggestions on extra things u feed your own DT?>?>


----------

